# السلام عليكم ارجو الرد للضروره القصوي



## زهره لوتس (1 يونيو 2012)

من فضلكم ماهو الاسم التجاري لكل من الكحول الستيل والستيريلي والبروبلين جليكول وشكرا


----------



## زهره لوتس (1 يونيو 2012)

يارب حد يرد عليا


----------



## chem1982 (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
cetyl alcohol مركب شمعي عديم اللون لايذوب في الماء ويذوب في يذوب في الكيروسين والاسم التجاري cetol او ethal وتركيبتة C15H33OH

PROPYLEN GLYCOL سائل عديم اللون لزج قابل للامتزاج بالماء يغلي عند 188 ويستخدم كوسيط كيميائي ومانع للتجمد وقاتل للبكتيريا الاسم التجاري 
methyl glycol 
اما بالنسبة للستريلي ارجو كتابة بوضوح حتي افهم ماهو المطلوب
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## زهره لوتس (1 يونيو 2012)

متشكره جدا لزوق حضرتك وردك عليا ويجعله يارب في ميزان حساناتك انا كنت بسئل عن الاسم التجاري للكحول السيتريلي ولو ممكن اطمع في كرمك وتقولي اجيب المركبات دي منين وميرسي جدا لسعه صدرك


----------



## chem1982 (2 يونيو 2012)

مرحبا اختي انا من فلسطين لكن اذا كنتي في مصر يمكنك المتابعة مع الاستاذ احمد الدالي مندوب الشركة العالمية وهو بوصلك اياة لحضرتك واسعار رائعة جدا علي ما اعتقد انو بالقاهرة


----------



## زهره لوتس (3 يونيو 2012)

اهلا بحضرتك وبكل اهل فلسطين متشكره جدا لاهتمام حضرتك وارجو توصلني بالسيد احمد الدالي


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (25 ديسمبر 2014)

نريد الاسم التجاري الكحول الاستيريلي فهو عامل استحلاب ومطري ورافع للزوجة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

هنا فى السوق بيسموة شمع بلسم وموجود عند نيرول وكل محلات ش الجيش


----------

